# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Roaccutane, medicijn informatie - Artikel

## Leontien

Het werkzame bestanddeel van Roaccutane is isotretinoïne. Isotretinoine behoort tot een groep geneesmiddelen die bekend staat onder de naam retinoiden. Retinoiden zijn afgeleid van vitamine A. Het middel wordt gebruikt bij de behandeling van moeilijk te bestrijden acne (puistjes en mee-eters). Roaccutane wordt voorgeschreven aan mensen met bepaalde ernstige vormen van acne die niet op een gebruikelijke behandeling reageren.

*Gebruik Roaccutane niet:* 
- wanneer u een vrouw bent in de vruchtbare leeftijd en dus zwanger zou kunnen zijn of worden omdat Roaccutane misvormingen bij het ongeboren kind kan veroorzaken. Als u samen met de dokter de mogelijke risico's hebt besproken en toch besluit Roaccutane te gebruiken, moet u voldoen aan een aantal STRIKTE voorwaarden (zie bij Zwangerschap). 
- wanneer u borstvoeding geeft. 
- wanneer u overgevoelig bent voor de werkzame stof of een van de hulpstoffen. Roaccutane bevat arachidis-olie (pinda-olie) en soja-olie. Gebruik dit geneesmiddel niet wanneer u overgevoelig bent voor pinda's of soja.
- wanneer uw lever niet goed werkt. 
- wanneer u onlangs veel vitamine A hebt gebruikt of nog gebruikt, dat wil zeggen meer dan wat normaal met het voedsel wordt ingenomen. 
- wanneer u een antibioticum behorend tot de groep van de tetracyclinen gebruikt.
- wanneer u teveel vetten en/of cholesterol in uw bloed hebt. 

*Wees extra voorzichtig met Roaccutane:* 
- wanneer u lijdt aan suikerziekte. 
- wanneer uw arts u heeft meegedeeld dat u bepaalde suikers niet verdraagt, neem dan contact op met uw arts voordat u dit geneesmiddel inneemt. 
- wanneer u last van uw darmen hebt of krijgt tijdens het gebruik van Roaccutane, want dit middel is in verband gebracht met het optreden van darmontsteking. In geval van ernstige (soms bloederige) diarree moet u onmiddellijk stoppen met het innemen van Roaccutane.
- wanneer u last krijgt van blijvende hoofdpijn, misselijkheid, braken en stoornissen bij het zien moet u onmiddellijk stoppen met het innemen van Roaccutane. 
- wanneer u regelmatig alcohol drinkt, omdat de combinatie van alcohol en Roaccutane de kans op bijwerkingen vergroot. 
- wanneer u merkt dat u problemen hebt bij het zien, vooral in het donker (zie ook bij Rijvaardigheid en het gebruik van machines).
- wanneer u last hebt van droge ogen. 
- wanneer u contactlenzen draagt. Vanwege de droge ogen is het soms noodzakelijk om een bril te dragen 
- wanneer u aanleg hebt voor overgevoeligheid. 
- wanneer u bloeddonor bent. Tijdens de behandeling met Roaccutane en gedurende 1 maand na het stoppen van de behandeling mag u geen bloed geven. 
- wanneer u aanleg hebt voor (ernstige) neerslachtigheid (depressie). Roaccutane is in verband gebracht met depressie, verergering van depressie, angst, stemmingswisselingen, psychose (ernstige geestesziekte waarbij de controle over het eigen gedrag en handelen gestoord is) en in zeldzame gevallen met zelfmoordneiging, poging tot zelfmoord en zelfmoord. Vooral als u eerder depressief bent geweest, moet u hiermee rekening houden. Indien u tijdens de behandeling met Roaccutane tekenen van een depressie bemerkt, zoals heel verdrietig voelen zonder reden, huilbuien, concentratieproblemen of wanneer u zich afzondert van vrienden en familie, moet u uw dokter hiervan in kennis stellen, zodat u hiervoor behandeld kunt worden als dat noodzakelijk is. 
- wanneer u last krijgt van agressief of gewelddadig gedrag. 
- wanneer uw huid of ogen geel verkleuren en/of wanneer uw urine donker verkleurt. 
- wanneer uw nieren niet goed werken. Het kan zijn dat u dan met een lagere dosis moet beginnen. 
- wanneer u last krijgt van spierpijn en/of gewrichtspijn. 

*Verder is het van belang om het volgende te weten:* 
- Het is mogelijk dat in de beginperiode de acne gedurende korte tijd verergert.
- Als u Roaccutane inneemt, moet u blootstelling aan direct zonlicht zoveel mogelijk vermijden en beschermende kleren dragen. Als u zonlicht niet kunt vermijden, moet u een zonnebrandmiddel met een hoge beschermingsfactor van tenminste SPF 15 of een sunblock gebruiken. Ook moet u niet onder de zonnebank gaan. 
- Uw dokter zal bij u, voordat de behandeling begint, het bloed laten controleren. Ook 1 maand na het begin van de behandeling moet het bloed gecontroleerd worden. Daarna om de 3 maanden en na het stoppen van de behandeling. Als u lijdt aan suikerziekte of wanneer bij u de vetstofwisseling verstoord is of wanneer u te zwaar bent, moet dat vaker gebeuren. Ook als u veel alcohol drinkt, is vaker controle nodig.
- Tijdens de behandeling met Roaccutane en gedurende een periode van 5 tot 6 maanden na het stoppen van de behandeling mag u geen uitgebreide dermabrasiebehandeling (het afschaven van de bovenste huidlaag) en huidlaserbehandeling laten toepassen. 
- Tijdens de behandeling met Roaccutane en gedurende een periode van 6 maanden na het stoppen van de behandeling mag u geen wasepilatie (ontharing) toepassen of laten toepassen. 
- U moet het gebruik vermijden van hoornlaag loswekende middelen die niet door uw dokter zijn voorgeschreven.
- U wordt aangeraden vanaf het begin van de behandeling een vochtinbrengende zalf of crème en een balsem voor de lippen te gebruiken omdat Roaccutane waarschijnlijk droogheid van huid en lippen veroorzaakt. 



Bron: huidziekten.nl

----------

